# Series2 motherboard jumper headers



## jeduffey (Nov 13, 2003)

I've done a lot of searching and can find no information on open / un-pinned headers on TiVo motherboards. I am specifically looking for info on the series 2 tcd240140.
I see the following un-pinned jumpers
J2003, 8 pin, near the Kfir chip. It looks to be either USB or firewire 1394
J48, 2x3, 6 pin connector next to RCA audio input jacks, looks to be for additional inputs or S-video, has S-video size cut out in rear panel, but taped over
J26, 3 pin, near NEC chip
J33, 2 pin, near SST chip,

My specific interest in is the J2003, especially if it is an additional USB 2.0 connector. I thought it would be cool to have a mainboard USB connector to add rear panel mounted RJ45 ethernet port and a front panel mounted USB connector for iPod, Blackberry, flash drive, SD card, etc.

I have not seen any images of this motherboard posted, so I may do that later.


----------



## jeduffey (Nov 13, 2003)

Yes, I know I could just run a USB extender cable under the unit for drive access, assuming the software will tolerate that use. Yes, I know I could use the USB ethernet device in a regular manner, but come on, it would be cool to have an S2 unit with a built in network port on the rear, which is should have had from the factory from the beginning.I already have the unit open waiting for a harddrive upgrade, so now is the time to do this mod.


----------



## ggieseke (May 30, 2008)

The *only* thing you can use USB for on a TiVo is a network adapter, so it's probably not worth the effort.


----------



## classicsat (Feb 18, 2004)

The only practical mod you can make is a reset button, or extend the IR receiver.


----------



## jeduffey (Nov 13, 2003)

Thanks for the info. 
Bummer on the result. It would be rather cool to have a port upfront for watching pictures fresh out of the digital camera.

Just for completeness, is there any documentation on what these jumpers are?


----------



## classicsat (Feb 18, 2004)

Only guesses:
The one by the KFIR-II chip is a programming/test connector.
The one next to the S-video jack is another RCA stack, likely to enable two box uses with A/V on both boxes, or a record in for Cameras. As built, the second box can only come from the RF in. BTW, it seeems, that above the S-video out might be a spot for an optical audio out, its connections just behind the S-video jack.

J33, next the Flash EEPROM, is likely a program enable jumper.

Pin 2 of J26 goes to the TiVo ASIC (the center of J24 and J54), which might be for an IR in, possibly for a UHF receiver for an RF remote. I can guess the UHF receiver module would mount just above the phone jack at those holes. The other pins of J26 goes to ground and I think +5 or 3.3V

D17, near the front ribbon, and the D18/D19 are for a reduced size system, with the board going to the front of the case. D17 is an IR sensor, D18/D19 are the indicators.


----------



## jeduffey (Nov 13, 2003)

Many thanks, for the info here and all of TCF.


----------

